# Ms. Olympia



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 16, 2005)

*Yaxeni Oriquen won the 2005 Ms. Olympia!
Iris Kyle placed 2nd.

* 






I don't have any more pic's of this contest, yet.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

We all know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I am sure these women are 10x more dedicated than me but...............


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

absolutely disgusting!
Natural womens bodybuilding is very cool but this crap is laughable.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 16, 2005)

I love people that post shit, and never have anything positive to say.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

like you??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 16, 2005)

I think they look great.  They have accomplished something that very few can, and I'll definately give them props.

Yea.. like me.  Fuck you.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think they look great.  They have accomplished something that very few can, and I'll definately give them props.
> 
> Yea.. like me.  *Fuck you*.


Thats about what I expected from you


----------



## musclepump (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure, they accomplished something, but I think it's gross. I mean, congrats to them I guess, it's the pinnacle of their "sport" but... Yeah, not my thing. To each his own.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

*I respect this female bodybuilders body*
I have none for the GH freaks of today who use more steroids than Arnold ever did.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 16, 2005)

i stand with my bro premier on this 1


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i stand with my bro premier on this 1




Shit I think the one on the left is hot.  I don't mind some muscle.


----------



## ShakaKahn (Oct 17, 2005)

The Ms. Olympia competition is about bodybuilding, not about tickling your libido, folks. The young lady posted above IS NOT a bodybuilder. Swimsuit model, yeah, she's very pretty and shapely for HER STYLE of competiton.  Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport. The Mr. Olympia thread doesn't have such derogatory comments about the men, support bodybuilding and keeping things in perspective on this one.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> The Ms. Olympia competition is about bodybuilding, not about tickling your libido, folks. The young lady posted above IS NOT a bodybuilder. Swimsuit model, yeah, she's very pretty and shapely for HER STYLE of competiton.  Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport. The Mr. Olympia thread doesn't have such derogatory comments about the men, support bodybuilding and keeping things in perspective on this one.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> The Ms. Olympia competition is about bodybuilding, not about tickling your libido, folks. *The young lady posted above IS NOT a bodybuilder. Swimsuit model,* yeah, she's very pretty and shapely for HER STYLE of competiton.  Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport. The Mr. Olympia thread doesn't have such derogatory comments about the men, support bodybuilding and keeping things in perspective on this one.


You need to brush up on your History...........  
Thats *Cory Everson*......................ever hear of her   
*She won this little contest called the Mrs Olympia more times than any other woman ever*  

http://members.fortunecity.com/queen_cory/


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 17, 2005)

I am Glad Yaxeni Won The Ms.O...She has been in it for along time,I was stoked to hear she finally got it.Any More pics??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Yaxeni was totally jacked...

She was a beast on stage, towering over the other girls!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> The Ms. Olympia competition is about bodybuilding, not about tickling your libido, folks. The young lady posted above IS NOT a bodybuilder. Swimsuit model, yeah, she's very pretty and shapely for HER STYLE of competiton.



LOL, how could you not know of Cory Everson?

she was Ms. Olympia 1984 - 1989


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


 anyone have anymore pics of her


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2005)

female bodybuilding of the eighties were physiques that are like the Figure gals of today, much more appealing IMO.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)

Standing 5'8" and weighing 150lbs.(give or take a few) Born Corinna Kneuer on January 4, 1959 in Madison Wisconsin. She has two sisters, one older, Charmaine, and one younger, Cameo.
She holds the elite title of the most Ms. Olympia wins and the most consectutive wins. In 1977, she was a penthathelte competing in such things as the long jump, shot put and discus throw. She won the Big 10 title and made Nationals 4 years consectutively. She also met Jeff Everson and her life changed.
In 1980 she graduated from Wisconsin and landed a job in Chicago as an architect-designer.
In 1981 she had a blood clot in her lower leg and was in intensive care for 4 weeks. The doctors said she wouldn't ever use it again. She proved them wrong. (thank goodness)
In 1982 she married Jeff. Then after 8 years they separated then divorcing in 1992. The critics said she was "nothing without Jeff". She proved them wrong, once again.
Now she is living in the West San Fernando Valley and again married. This time happily to the man who gave her that beautiful smile.
Cory proved that feminine muscle can be sexy. She has plenty of muscle but maintains less mass than she did during her Olympia years.
Her primary goal is to turn people on to the fitness lifestyle.
She has an incredible painting ability.(if you don't believe me check out her official site) She loves animals. She is involved in charities such as multiple sclerosis and mucular dystrophy.
1981 American Champs
1982 Ms. Mid East Coast
1983 Mid West Bodybuilding Champs
1983 8th place American Champs

Others...
1980 3rd place American Bodybuilding Champs
1981 National Couples w/Jeff
1982 North American Champs w/Jeff
1983 USA Couples Champs w/Jeff
1984 Womens National
1984 thru 1989 Ms. Olympias


----------



## ShakaKahn (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, I know Corey Everson, my apologies for not recognizing her in this photo, ya got me.  I must point out, however, that she's not in competitive condition either. If you want to be fair about it, post photos of the GUYS of that era while you're at it. Bodybuilding has changed. Arnold in his prime couldn't compete against Ronnie Coleman in this era. Corey couldn't hold a candle to the current champ either. Are you suggesting that the men should also take steps back to the Arnold age? If not, why not? You are for the women. Aesthetics has always been a problem,and that, in a nutshell is what we're talking about, which is so incredibly subjective. There are two standards...one for the men, and another for the women. How much bigger are the men going to have to get before it's 'too much'? Most women I know dislike Ronnie Coleman's phyisique. Why? Because it's as grotesque to them as some of you feel about the women. Is there an easy answer? No, I don't think so. Bodybuilding as a sport is morphing and changing, as it has since the days of Venice Beach. Bodybuilding is NOT fitness, nor is it figure. The question is, will it be forced to again be something it's not? The main gist of my post is, again: 
 "Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport."

      Whether you like the AESTHETICS or not, respect them for what they've achieved. And, to quote Forrest Gump...that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

unforgivable sin


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 18, 2005)

I give props to these women,Alot of people say they look manly,but...I see alot of male bodybuilders that shave their legs and armpits and wear earings.I have nothing against that either.If a woman wants to get muscled up...so be it,if she can do it...so be it,I feel the bodybuilding competition is about bodybuilding..and that it aint a beauty contest.cause if it was....get rid of the BIG Bellied Body builders too cause that looks gross too.I read an article in flex with arnold schwarzenegger talking about the distended guts of alot of the pros.saying the waist is the one bodypart that should stay small.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> Yes, I know Corey Everson, my apologies for not recognizing her in this photo, ya got me. I must point out, however, that she's not in competitive condition either. If you want to be fair about it, post photos of the GUYS of that era while you're at it. Bodybuilding has changed. Arnold in his prime couldn't compete against Ronnie Coleman in this era. Corey couldn't hold a candle to the current champ either. Are you suggesting that the men should also take steps back to the Arnold age? If not, why not? You are for the women. Aesthetics has always been a problem,and that, in a nutshell is what we're talking about, which is so incredibly subjective. There are two standards...one for the men, and another for the women. How much bigger are the men going to have to get before it's 'too much'? Most women I know dislike Ronnie Coleman's phyisique. Why? Because it's as grotesque to them as some of you feel about the women. Is there an easy answer? No, I don't think so. Bodybuilding as a sport is morphing and changing, as it has since the days of Venice Beach. Bodybuilding is NOT fitness, nor is it figure. The question is, will it be forced to again be something it's not? The main gist of my post is, again:
> "Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport."
> 
> Whether you like the AESTHETICS or not, respect them for what they've achieved. And, to quote Forrest Gump...that's all I got to say about that


 
         

*BAN!!*


----------



## Nachez (Oct 19, 2005)

those body builder wemon of the 80s got thoughts goin through my head


how is sex with a body builder woman? I thinking this could be interesting,


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 19, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> The Ms. Olympia competition is about bodybuilding, not about tickling your libido, folks. The young lady posted above IS NOT a bodybuilder. Swimsuit model, yeah, she's very pretty and shapely for HER STYLE of competiton.  Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport. The Mr. Olympia thread doesn't have such derogatory comments about the men, support bodybuilding and keeping things in perspective on this one.



I think they look like freaks too... but then again so do the men that are that big.

Personally, I think it is sad that they spend so much time and energy to make themselves look so horrible.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 19, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Personally, I think it is sad that they spend so much time and energy to make themselves look so horrible.


i agree

its total disfiguration of the female body, its just not right


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> I think they look like freaks too... but then again so do the men that are that big.
> 
> Personally, *I think it is sad that they spend so much time and energy to make themselves look so horrible.*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i agree
> 
> its total disfiguration of the female body, its just not right


 I've heard plenty of women say the same about male bodybuilders, yet...here we are.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 20, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> The Ms. Olympia competition is about bodybuilding, not about tickling your libido, folks. The young lady posted above IS NOT a bodybuilder. Swimsuit model, yeah, she's very pretty and shapely for HER STYLE of competiton.  Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport. The Mr. Olympia thread doesn't have such derogatory comments about the men, support bodybuilding and keeping things in perspective on this one.


                 

wow, thats honestly the most intelligent thing ive read on IM.. (seriously).. I agree


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> wow, thats honestly the most intelligent thing ive read on IM.. (seriously).. I agree


no its not

and yes you're a fag


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 20, 2005)

ShakaKahn said:
			
		

> Yes, I know Corey Everson, my apologies for not recognizing her in this photo, ya got me.  I must point out, however, that she's not in competitive condition either. If you want to be fair about it, post photos of the GUYS of that era while you're at it. Bodybuilding has changed. Arnold in his prime couldn't compete against Ronnie Coleman in this era. Corey couldn't hold a candle to the current champ either. Are you suggesting that the men should also take steps back to the Arnold age? If not, why not? You are for the women. Aesthetics has always been a problem,and that, in a nutshell is what we're talking about, which is so incredibly subjective. There are two standards...one for the men, and another for the women. How much bigger are the men going to have to get before it's 'too much'? Most women I know dislike Ronnie Coleman's phyisique. Why? Because it's as grotesque to them as some of you feel about the women. Is there an easy answer? No, I don't think so. Bodybuilding as a sport is morphing and changing, as it has since the days of Venice Beach. Bodybuilding is NOT fitness, nor is it figure. The question is, will it be forced to again be something it's not? The main gist of my post is, again:
> "Female professional bodybuilders who bust their asses for years.....just like Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler I might add, deserve a little more respect than this, gentlemen. Give them credit where credit is due. If you don't like the look that's your perogative, but it's a hearty slap in the face to the women's sport of bodybuilding to trash them on a BODYBUILDING forum because it's not your cup of tea. They put in long, hard hours at the gym, years of dedication and determination to reach this level in the sport."
> 
> Whether you like the AESTHETICS or not, respect them for what they've achieved. And, to quote Forrest Gump...that's all I got to say about that.




                                    

bravo


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2005)

gay


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 20, 2005)

> Originally Posted by young d
> i agree
> 
> its total disfiguration of the female body, its just not right






			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> I've heard plenty of women say the same about male bodybuilders, yet...here we are.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> gay


----------

